# Schwinn Neon Clock (Glo-Dial)



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a friend selling this on eBay and thought I'd share it here.  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222423897774


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I have a friend selling this on eBay and thought I'd share it here.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222423897774



Your e-bay friend has a way with words....
"
Are you a Schwinn pre war bicycle Collector? Really?

Try finding this again.

More rare than a Aerocycle or Autocycle.

Schwinn may be the most common bicycle on the planet and perhaps not as desirable as the less-common Elgin, Shelby, Monark, Columbia, Evans, Mead, Colson, Mercury, Firestone, Goodyear, Westfield, Huffman, Murray, Rollfast or Dayton but try finding this!

No matter how rare, if you have the money you can usually find a seller of almost ANY bicycle. HOWEVER, try finding the truly rare advertising memorabilia for pre war or early post war bicycles.

Dial Glo neon clocks are highly collectible and go for big bucks today. These clocks were found in large retail settings in the late 20's-50's. You can find them but be prepared to pay big bucks! HOWEVER, you WIL NOT find a "Schwinn Bicycles" Dial Glo! No way! 

The last one I saw was in 1997 and I bought it. I am now selling this incredible and impossible to find beauty.

22" round and 6" deep. It is a heavy duty tank of a clock. Runs off 110v. It is a motorized clock, not battery powered. This is a REAL clock not a repop. Neon has been professionally redone and is beautiful. Everything works. Pull chain on/off lighting. Clock runs when plugged in, automatically. Adjusting rod for setting time.

If you consider yourself a "Schwinn Collector" but don't have this how can you look at yourself in the mirror?! What self-respecting Schwinn Collector has only bicycles?

So you have a few Krates, Paramounts/Superiors, Phantoms, B-6's, B-10e's, Panthers, Corvettes, Stingray's ect...big deal, everyone does! ...but do they have this?   n o  P     E     !
"


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 27, 2017)

One Ugly has a way with words, quite entertaining


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> One Ugly has a way with words, quite entertaining




So that's One Ugly $$$$$'s listing?


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like it sold


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow, that is the most unique and classiest keyword spamming at the bottom I have EVER seen. A masterpiece!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 2, 2017)

Great looking neon clock!


----------

